# Its been awhile!



## Charismatic Calvinist (Nov 2, 2005)

Revelation 5:9 "“ "œWorthy are You to take the scroll and open its seals, for You were slain, and by Your blood You _may_ have ransomed _some_ people for God from (hopefully) every tribe and language and people and nation, and _if_ so You _might_ get to make them a kingdom and priests to our God, and _perhaps_ they will reign on the earth"¦provided they are smart enough to lay hold of the atoning work made for _all_ men, even those lost forever as a perpetual boast of Satan."


----------



## Saiph (Nov 2, 2005)

??


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> ??


 Whew! Thought I was the only one.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay... I am confused also.


----------



## gwine (Nov 2, 2005)

It's wonderful to have you back again, Chuck. I was thinking about you just last week and hoping you would return.

Welcome back, my friend, to the show that never ends,

So glad you could attend, step inside, step inside.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Saiph_
> ...





> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get the impression that he is simply showing in a humorous way the logically necessary way of reading a text like that with an Arminian understanding of the atonement and regeneration.

Is that right, Chuck? In any case, nice to see you here again! How has life been?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 2, 2005)

That was my take too, Chris. 
And in that case, no "can o' worms" icon necessary. You won't find any argument with that on THIS website!


Good to have you back, Chuck!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2005)

Yep, the can of worms is what stummped me too. And yes indeed, welcome back!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## non dignus (Nov 2, 2005)

Which translation is that?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 2, 2005)

Have you checked out monergism.com lately? They have monergismblog, with our assistant pastor and people from Sovereign Grace (I think) on there.


----------

